# In jail ping: sendto: Can't assign requested address



## joggx (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi All,

In a jail, the raw socket is enabled in the config, and DNS is added in /etc/resolv.conf.
but it is unable to access internet and unable to ping,


```
root@cgr:~ # ping 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Can't assign requested address
ping: sendto: Can't assign requested address
ping: sendto: Can't assign requested address
^C
--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
root@cgr:~ # ping yahoo.com
ping: Unknown host
```

Jail network config:

```
export jail_cgr_ip="lo1|127.0.1.3,bce1|192.168.50.4"
```

Another jail, configured with IP 127.0.1.4 and 192.168.50.7 on lo1 and bce1 respectively, can ping and access internet. The `netstat -nr` output is similar:


```
Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags     Netif Expire
127.0.1.4          link#6             UH          lo1
192.168.50.7       link#2             UH          lo0
```

In pf.conf:


```
ext_if="bce0"
int_if="bce1"
jail_if="lo1"
jail_net=$jail_if:network
host=xxxxxx
nat on $ext_if from $jail_net to any -> {$host}
```

Help is appreciated.


----------

